# i try to startx but i have xorg error



## ericbsd (Apr 16, 2009)

I read my xorg.0.log and i know the error but I can't fix help please. Its on freebsd 7.2 beta

this is my xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/m3c106816


----------



## roddierod (Apr 16, 2009)

It says you video card isn't supported by the nv driver. You can try the Nvidia driver.


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 16, 2009)

ok thanks thats was i think but just for being right.


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 17, 2009)

That don't work but I have made copy of xorg.conf of my freebsd 7.1 and past it on freebsd 7.2 beta and its work fine for me.


----------



## speed (May 15, 2009)

The same to me. In my laptop Lenovo T60p, I could not use Xorg too. I have to roll back to 7.1.


----------



## ericbsd (May 15, 2009)

Give me your /var/log/xorg.0.log paste it here http://pastebin.com
and give me de url.

Or make a copie of your xorg.conf of 7.1 put it in /etc/X11 of 7.2.


----------

